

Ask HN: What programming language is Watson written in? - landon

I am very curious about what programming language was used to write the Watson software that IBM used to play Jeopardy.  There is a screen of code at 1:49 in this, http://www-943.ibm.com/innovation/us/watson/what-is-watson/a-system-designed-for-answers.html video, but I couldn't make out the language and it could just be a filler.  Has anybody seen anywhere it was mentioned?
======
staunch
I can read "Java application" and a "/home/wind(?)/workspace/watson/" path, so
it's probably real code and it's written in Java.

------
rst
I'm not sure it's all Java, but there's a lot of Java in there; looking at the
systems team pages[1], there's mention of two Apache Java projects, UIMA and
Hadoop...

[1] <http://www.research.ibm.com/deepqa/systems_team.shtml>

------
swalberg
According to
[http://www.vancouversun.com/entertainment/Watson+computer+Ot...](http://www.vancouversun.com/entertainment/Watson+computer+Ottawa+roots/4290481/story.html),
it's Java.

------
Detrus
[http://www.quora.com/What-language-is-IBM-Watson-
programmed-...](http://www.quora.com/What-language-is-IBM-Watson-programmed-
in)

Current guess is Java, at least in part.

------
landon
Watson was written in mostly Java but also significant chunks of code are
written C++ and Prolog, all components are deployed and integrated using UIMA.

[http://blog.reddit.com/2011/02/ibm-watson-research-team-
answ...](http://blog.reddit.com/2011/02/ibm-watson-research-team-answers-
your.html)

------
solipsist
Funny, that particular code from the same video inspired this own post of
mine: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2219801>

------
Skywing
The screen where the guy is coding on his laptop looks like Java, to me.

------
rco8786
Looks like some variant of C?

